

DIY overhead spaceship control panel for PC - marczellm
http://imgur.com/a/DyQZL

======
fractallyte
Best feature (so often overlooked):

"ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE EMERGENCY OVERRIDE"

But then, this made me laugh: "(currently broken)"

------
jburwell
The level of sheer awesome here cannot be expressed in written words.

